# pkg_add +CONTENTS: not found in archive?



## kama (Nov 30, 2009)

Then what is that file labeled +CONTENTS that I see when I do tar -tf hptibmsvr-1.0-1.tbz?

When I extracted it in KDE I saw a nice listing of files that sure looked like the right things.  Everything _appears_ to be there that ought to be.  This is after reading the man pages for pkg_add and pkg_create. 

I am pretty new to FreeBSD, but I started using computers in the days of DOS 3.0.  I'm not a noob, by anybody's standards, but *NIX is a whole new world for me.  I feel like I'm learning DOS all over again, but with a lot more options.  Anyway, my point is, I could easily be making some kind of noob mistake, but I've covered all the angles I could think of.

I read elsewhere, that it could have either been a PEAR (_what??_) installation file, or corrupted.  Neither of these seem likely since I dl'd the file from a link for FreeBSD and the file produced a list of files when I ran `# tar -tf` and the files extracted successfully in the KDE file manager.

The file is the installer for the GUI RAID Management Utility for my Highpoint RocketRAID 4320 (hptibmsvr-1.0-1.zip).

I have not yet added the appropriate line to my /boot/loader.conf.local file yet to load the driver for the card, but that would seem to be unrelated to this problem.

I also tried pkg_add -r hptibmsvr-1.0-1.tbz with the not very surprising result that the file was not found on the server.  As it is a proprietary package from Highpoint.

I've been working on this for several hours now in the hopes of using this GUI software in KDE.  Why do I get the feeling that isn't going to be as straightforward as I think it ought to be?

I'm logging in as root, in case you were wondering.

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## kama (Nov 30, 2009)

*I think I know what the problem is*

I think I figured out what is wrong: the +CONTENTS, +INSTALL, +<...> files are not in the top level of the tbz file.  They are inside a subdirectory, inside a tar file, inside the tbz file.  Which was in a .zip file on their server. (Maybe they are using compression SW on their server HDs, too.  Like so many people regretted doing with their W95 HDs years ago.)

Like this:


```
hptibmsvr-1.0-1.tbz
      |
      |contains
      |
  (hptibmsvr-1.0-1.tar)
         |
         |contains
         |
     (hptibmsvr-1.0-1/)
            |
            |contains
            |
        (+COMMENT)
        (+CONTENT)
        (+...)
        (hptproxysvr-5.2.1*)
        (hptproxysvr-5.3*)
        (hptibmsvr-1.0-1/)
               |
               |contains
               |
           (hptdaemon.sh)
           (hptsvrman.sh)
```

The +CONTENT file has nothing in it related to the two executables that ARE in the tarball, but has lines about the files: 
hptibmsvr-1.0-1/hptibmsvr-5.3.amd64,
hptibmsvr-1.0-1/hptibmsvr-5.3, and 
hptibmsvr-1.0-1/hptibmsvr-5.2.1

These files are not included anywhere and I get the impression that they should have been included in the directory with the two shell scripts.

If someone who actually knows what they are looking at here could let me know if I'm right about this maybe I could stop pulling my hair out.

Thanks again.

PS- Can anyone tell me how to get my `# ls` to list the files in color without having to use -G?  I tried `# set CLICOLOR="TRUE"` which did set the environment variable, but didn't have the desired result.

If I remember correctly I have to set something in a startup file, but not ttys.  I think.  I don't know which file it is, or where it's found.  If you know what I'm talking about a quick fix would be quite nice.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2009)

Try to pkg_add the tbz inside the zip file. Don't use the -r option as that will try to fetch it remote.



			
				kama said:
			
		

> PS- Can anyone tell me how to get my `# ls` to list the files in color without having to use -G?  I tried `# set CLICOLOR="TRUE"` which did set the environment variable, but didn't have the desired result.


If you use (t)csh (check with `% echo $SHELL`) it'll be `% setenv CLICOLOR`.


----------



## kama (Nov 30, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Try to pkg_add the tbz inside the zip file. Don't use the -r option as that will try to fetch it remote.



That's where I started.  It never occurred to me to try to pkg_add the zip file.  The only files that are likely to work with pkg_add are tbz and tgz, right?

I didn't tell you that I screwed around with the file using arc in KDE and got the +CONTENT file in the first 'level(?)' of the tbz.  When I tried pkg_add on that it told me the +DESC file was not found. I started putting the other files in the first layer and discovered that there were files missing.  I'm pretty sure there is nothing I can do with this file.



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> If you use (t)csh (check with `% echo $SHELL`) it'll be `% setenv CLICOLOR`.



Ah. setenv. I'll try that.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmm.. I just tried it with the zip file. It indeed doesn't seem to work. File looks ok though.


----------



## kama (Nov 30, 2009)

*Dissapointed with Highpoint.*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Hmm.. I just tried it with the zip file. It indeed doesn't seem to work. File looks ok though.



I assume you got the same error I did?  If you move the +<file>s into the top layer of the tbz file you will find that it works until it attempts to install the missing files.  Then it 'completes' the installation.  

This is a very poorly written installation.

I would think that the first thing to do would be to make sure the files are copied into the correct location(s) before you declare the installation a success.  And I think I'd clean up the files I left laying around if it didn't install correctly.


----------

